# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Rimbaud

## Nacs Bêtes de Scène

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rimbaud
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Rimbaud est arrivé à l'association après la fermeture du centre de loisirs où il vivait et cherche désormais sa nouvelle famille.
Ce petit monsieur est curieux de tout et pas nerveux si on ne le brusque pas et lui laisse le temps de prendre ses marques. Il vient beaucoup au contact de lui-même, apprécie les caresses quand il est d'humeur et sait se faire comprendre sans méchanceté quand il ne l'est pas.

Il est tout aussi à l'aise avec les enfants et les animaux de la maison et adore être nourrit à la main, en bon gros gourmand qui se respecte.

Avec son pelage atypique et ses yeux bleus, Rimbaud saura parfaitement s'intégrer dans votre famille!
Il sera vacciné et castré avant son adoption. 

Si Rimbaud a fait fondre votre coeur, contacter nous par mail : equipe-nac@betesdescene.asso.fr 

Il se trouve en famille d'accueil à La Chapelle Blanche et est adoptable en Bretagne et départements limitrophes. Covoiturage possible. Frais d'adoption : 50 

----------

